# Sabine Versatile



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Just took delivery on my Sabine Versatile this week. Went with a simple side console. Supply issues forced me to go the 60R route rather than Tohatsu. The hole shot is great with top end around 34, but would have preferred the weight savings of the Tohatsu 60. For the next few years my stomping grounds will be around Sabine NWR and other SW LA marshes as well as occasional bass fishing in Toledo bend. Will also hope to make occasional trips back to ACE basin of SC (my first love) and SW Florida (most recent love). It will be used in addition for ducking hunting occasionally. 
My plans is to buy a more family oriented bay boat in a few years but keep this as my sporting boat for next 10-15 years as I have no doubt it will hold up well. 

hope to meet some of you SW LA microskiffers in the marsh in the near future.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sweet rig. I'm sure it'll make many happy memories.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I was oogling that thing on IG a few days ago. Nice skiff man!


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Gorgeous skiff....now slime that sucker!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I love the 60R


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Good luck with her. She’s a nice looking ride!!


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Very nice Skiff. Motor looks mean.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Really love these skiffs..!! If your ever need a fishin buddy in SW Florida just hollar! Cheers


----------



## MMelville (Apr 9, 2019)

That's a great looking skiff.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Congrat's, that's a beautiful skiff. I bet you're chomping at the bit for March 15 when Sabine NWR re opens...


----------



## Casey Sitterson (Feb 13, 2020)

Badass boat. Looks great with the Merc 60 on the back!


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

I was admiring your skiff the other day when I was at the shop. Good looking rig sir. Keep playing with it, you’ll learn how to run it and get trimmed out right, bet you see that top end go up a bit. I’m hitting 33-35 at about 6100 rpm depending on conditions.

Good luck, sounds like it will be a versatile skiff just like most of ours who run them. If you have any questions feel free to reach out.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

Nice whip!


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice ride. Very cool looking boat


----------

